#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος των διατομών των κατακόρυφων στοιχείων-υποστυλωμάτων

## Balance

Ένα ευαίσθητο θέμα.Μας καλύπτουν οι έλεγχοι που κάνουν τα απλά προγράμματα της αγοράς (Fespa κ.α.)?
Έχω δεί στον υποκείμενο όροφο χαμηλότερη όπλιση σε κάποια υποστυλώματα σε σχέση με τον υπερκείμενο. Είμαι αρκετά προβληματισμένος..

----------


## noutsaki

σωστά, αν η κατάσταση ήταν μόνο στατική τότε υπήρχε σοβαρό θέμα.όταν η κατάσταση όμως είναι δυναμική (σεισμός), υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχω δυσμενέστερα εντατικά μεγέθη στον υπερκείμενο όροφο.πάντως για λόγους ψυχολογικούς, εγώ σχεδόν πάντα θα τσιμπήσω λίγο τον οπλισμό των "κρίσιμων" στύλων (κρίσιμων κατά τη θέση και κατά το κτίριο)..πχ δεν θα αφήσω εύκολα 14άρια για κύριο οπλισμό, παρά μόνο σαν γεμισματάκια..πείτε το και ανασφάλεια.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Αυτό εν γένει δεν είναι απίθανο να συμβεί. Υπάρχουν κτήρια που λόγω των ιδιομορφών μπορεί να εμφανίζουν μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις σε υποστυλώματα του υπερκείμενου ορόφου.



Όντως, πιθανό να γίνει.Είναι όμως σωστό?Δεν θα επρεπε ν απορρίπτεται απο το πρόγραμμα?Αν στον πάνω όροφο έχω περισσότερα σίδερα ή σίδερα μεγαλύτερης διατομής απ τον κάτω,πώς θα υλοποιηθεί κατασκευαστικά?

----------


## noutsaki

γι'αυτό και θέλει αρκετή προσοχή (απαντώντας στον γιάννη).μην δοθεί στον σιδερά τέτοιος ξυλότυπος και μετά βρεθούμε στην δυσάρεστη θέση να φυτεύουμε σίδερα.ενδελεχής έλεγχος στα υποστυλώματα ένα προς ένα και αν προκύψει τέτοιο θέμα, τραβάμε τον max εννοείται οπλισμό και κάτω, να ξεκινάει από την θεμελίωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη διαστασιολόγηση των διατομών, τουλάχιστον των συνήθων, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν πρόβλημα τα προγράμματα. 
Σε μη συνήθεις διατομές (όχι ορθογωνικές, Τ, L, κ.λπ.) καλύτερο είναι να γίνεται έλεγχος οπλισμού αντί για διαστασιολόγηση. 
Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει το Fespa με το σχετικό module αλλά και το ΤΟΛ που κάνει πάντα έλεγχο.

Το πρόβλημα με τη διαστασιολόγηση των διατομών είναι συνήθως η υπερδιαστασιολόγηση. Πρόβλημα για την τσέπη του πελάτη και για τη σκυροδέτηση που γίνεται πιο δύσκολη. Είτε γιατί ο μελετητής δεν γνωρίζει καλά το πώς λειτουργεί το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιεί, είτε λόγω άγνοιας των κανονισμών και εφαρμογή διατάξεων εκεί που δεν πρέπει, είτε γιατί το λογισμικό δεν έχει καλό αλγόριθμο.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> γι'αυτό και θέλει αρκετή προσοχή (απαντώντας στον γιάννη).μην δοθεί στον σιδερά τέτοιος ξυλότυπος και μετά βρεθούμε στην δυσάρεστη θέση να φυτεύουμε σίδερα.ενδελεχής έλεγχος στα υποστυλώματα ένα προς ένα και αν προκύψει τέτοιο θέμα, τραβάμε τον max εννοείται οπλισμό και κάτω, να ξεκινάει από την θεμελίωση.


Αυτό ακριβώς.Το ζητούμενο είναι να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα εγκαίρως και όχι όταν θα χει σκυροδετηθεί ο προβληματικός-κατώτερος όροφος.
Μου χει τύχει να εντοπίσω τέτοια περίπτωση μελέτης (απο Fespa by the way) αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είχαν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες.

----------


## kobaksev

Φαντάζομαι πως για λόγους ψυχολογικούς και κατασκευαστικούς, αρκετά προγράμματα έχουν επιλογές για κανονικοποίηση οπλισμού και διαστάσεων των στοιχείων καθ' ύψος. 
Εξίσου με τα θέματα διαστασιολόγησης, προσωπικά με απασχολούν θέματα αγκυρώσεων, ενώσεων κατακόρυφων ράβδων κλπ. Όταν ανοίξουμε αντίστοιχα θέματα, τα βλέπουμε εκεί.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

> Και εγώ Φ14 στα υποστυλώματα δεν βάζω. Από Φ16 και επάνω. Έχουμε και έναν λυγισμό ράβδων να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!


Ερώτηση:
Για γωνιακό υποστήλωμα τύπου L σε διώροφη οικια η ανάλυση έβγαλε οπλισμό 12Φ20 , 12Φ16 ,16Φ14 .Ολα τα υπόλοιπα υποστηλώματα έχουν max οπλισμό 14Φ 20. Είναι λογικό? Με τα Φ14 θα έχω πρόβλημα λυγισμού ?

----------


## noutsaki

καταρχήν για να μην υπάρχει παρανόηση,  ο ΕΚΩΣ *δεν* απαγορεύει πουθενά την χρήση Φ14 σε υποστύλωμα.είναι η min διάμετρος που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις!!αυτό που ειπώθηκε (να βάζουμε από Φ14 και πάνω) ήταν μια εκτίμηση δική μου και όσων από τους συναδέλφους συμφώνησαν.το αν έχει πρόβλημα λυγισμού το υποστ/μα σου θα το ελέγξεις (με το πρόγραμμα σου ή με το χέρι ο έλεγχος του λόγου vd). για το γωνιακό υποστύλωμα που είπες σου βγάζει 12Φ20 +12Φ16 +16Φ14?δλδ 3 διαμέτρους?αυτό απαγορεύεται,3 διαφορετικοί διάμετροι εννοώ στην ίδια κολώνα.εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## Xάρης

*@θ.τριαντ.*
Κάποιο λάθος έγινε.
Τρεις διάμετροι σ' ένα στύλο απαγορεύονται από τον ΕΚΩΣ. Με ποιο λογισμικό έγινε η διαστασιολόγηση;
Προσωπικά θα πρότεινα μία διάμετρο και μάλιστα σ' όλα τα υποστυλώματα για λόγους τυποποίησης.

Πέραν αυτού ο οπλισμός είναι υπερβολικός. Τι στο καλό διατομή έχεις και τι άνοιγμα και βγαίνει τόσος οπλισμός.
Υποθέτω ότι προκύπτει από τον ικανοτικό.
Όμως ο ικανοτικός χρειάζεται για διώροφο; Έχεις πιλοτή; Έχεις πρόβλεψη ορόφου;
Ακόμα και αν έχεις πιλοτή ή έναν προβλεπόμενο όροφος καλύτερα να κάνεις την ανάλυση με q=1,50 ειδικά αν είσαι σε ζώνη Ι (α=0,16).
Μπορείς να μειώσεις το ύψος των δοκών αν δεν απαιτείται τόσο μεγάλο.
Μπορείς να περιορίσεις το acd (μέγιστο acd=q) αν είναι εσωτερικός στύλος και να το κάνεις ξεχωριστά για κάθε διεύθυνση.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Το υποστηλωμα είναι γωνιακό σχήματος Γ. Για την επίλυση το θεώρησα σαν 2 υπόστηλώματα.το ένα με διαστασεις 120χ25 και η επίλυση εβγαλε 12φ20+16φ14.Το δευτερο με διαστάσεις 70χ25 και η επίλυση έβγαλε 12 φ 16.Επίσης μου έχει βγάλει συνδετήρες φ12/8 που στην πράξη θα γίνουν φ12/10.Πιλοτή δεν υπάρχει , ούτε πρόβλεψη ορόφου.
Μου φαινεται και εμένα υπερβολικός ο οπλισμός που έχει προκύψει.
Αρχικά το υποστήλωμα αυτο μου ειχε βγει με 12φ16+12φ14 , αλλα στο εργοτάξιο μετετρεψα μια πεδιλοδοκό απο κεντρική σε έκκεντρη για κατασκευαστικους λόγους και ξαναεκανα επίλυση και προέκυψαν αυτες οι διαφορες μόνο στο συγκεκειμέμο υποστήλωμα.Η επίλυση έγινε με προγραμμα του κωνσταντινιδη.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ναι τα έχω συνδέσει.Γίνεται χαμός με τα σίδερα στον κόμβο.Εχω και συνδετηρες φ12/8 που στην πραξη θα γινουνφ12/10 , για αυτο με προβληματιζει ο λυγισμος στα φ 14 .
Μου προκάλεσε μεγαλη εντύπωση αυτη η αλλαγή που προεκυψε στον οπλισμο λογω αλλαγης απο κεντρικη σε εκκεντρη μιας πεδιλοδοκου .

----------


## noutsaki

του κων/δη δεν υποστηρίζει σύνδεση των δυο υποστ/των.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

> του κων/δη δεν υποστηρίζει σύνδεση των δυο υποστ/των.


Λαθος δικο μου.
Στην πράξη εννοουσα πως τα έχω συνδεσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Το 120/25 έπρεπε να οπλιστεί ως τοιχίο καθότι έχει λόγο πλευρών μεγαλύτερο του 4. Άσχετα αν είναι μικρότερο του 1,50 οπότε δεν συνυπολογίζεται στο nv.
Νομίζω όμως ότι τα αποτελέσματα απέχουν πολύ από την πραγματικότητα λόγω λαθών και στην ανάλυση που γίνονται με τον χωρισμό σε δύο στύλους (ή ένα στύλο και ένα τοιχίο αν προτιμάται). Δεν πρόκειται για δύο τοιχία αλλά για τοιχίο και στύλους όπου θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει ο χωρισμός αυτός.

----------


## Civilian

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να κάνουμε μια επαλήθευση των αποτελεσμάτων με το χέρι;

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ναι ,ειναι το ιδιο με την ανισοσταθμια.
Το ένα υποστήλωμα (120*25) σαν τοιχειο έχει οπλιστεί.
Πιστεύετε δηλάδή οτι αν τα ενώσω θα μου βγάλει λιγοτερα σιδερα?
Ειναι λογική αυτή η αλλαγή στον οπλισμό του υποστηλώματος που που προέκυψε από τη αλλαγη από κεντρική σε εκκεντρη μιας πεδιλοδοκου?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Τώρα έγινες απόλυτα κατανοητός rigid joint!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## brutagon

ανεξάρτητα με το γεγονός ότι το στοιχείο σου είναι μικρότερο από 1.50 μέτρο στη μεγάλη διασταση, θα πρέπει να οπλιστεί σαν τοίχωμα...απλά δε συμμετέχει ως τοίχωμα στο ην...
για τα άλλα συμφωνώ 100% με τον rigid

----------


## sundance

> Έχω δεί στον υποκείμενο όροφο χαμηλότερη όπλιση σε κάποια υποστυλώματα σε σχέση με τον υπερκείμενο. Είμαι αρκετά προβληματισμένος..


   Μπορεί να προκύψει εξαιτίας κάποιας ανώτερης ιδιόμορφης (ειδικά στις περιπτώσεις που έχουμε δώμα-στο ίδιο το δώμα).

  Η τακτική είναι να μην γίνεται ομοιομόρφιση των σίδερων καθ' ύψος.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Αν γίνει ομοιομόρφιση τι μπορεί να προκαλέσει?

----------


## sundance

Απλά θα γίνει πιο αντιοικονομική η κατασκευή σου,μιας και η ομοιομόρφιση γίνεται εκ των υστέρων (?) οπότε θα έχεις επιπλέον μη αναγκαίο οπλισμό.

----------


## sundance

Αν στην απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου έχεις παραπάνω οπλισμό,θα τον ομοιομορφίσεις μεχρι κάτω? (μπορεί να είναι 5 όροφοι)

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις στην απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου περισσότερο οπλισμό έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος. 
Ο οπλισμός έχει προκύψει από ικανοτικό που δεν έπρεπε να γίνει. 
Ή προέκυψε από τοιχίο που μειώθηκε ως προς τη διάστασή του. Άλλαξε του όνομα και θα δεις ότι δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα (για χρήστες Fespa).

Η ομοιομόρφιση μπορεί όμως να οδηγήσει σ' ένα φαύλο κύκλο και να αυξήσει τρομερά τον οπλισμό τοιχίων σε περιπτώσεις που επιλύουμε με q>1.50, έχουμε συνήθως πολυώροφα κτήρια (πλήθος ορόφων >= 5) και αυτό γίνεται διότι αυξάνεται η ροπή αντοχής τους (βλ. και Παράρτημα Β ΕΑΚ).

----------


## georgecv

> Αν στον πάνω όροφο έχω περισσότερα σίδερα ή σίδερα μεγαλύτερης διατομής απ τον κάτω,πώς θα υλοποιηθεί κατασκευαστικά?


Μπορείς να βάλεις αναμονές στο κάτω υποστύλωμα στις θέσεις που θές

----------


## kobaksev

Πέραν της όποιας αύξησης του κόστους, υπολογιστικά είναι σωστό να ομοιομορφίζουμε τους οπλισμούς και άρα να αυξάνουμε τις ροπές αντοχής των υποστυλωμάτων;
Ο πρόσθετος οπλισμός στον χ όροφο πώς τοποθετείται; Συνήθως η σκυροδέτηση των υποστυλωμάτων φτάνει στο ύψος του κάτω μέρους των δοκαριών. Εκεί τοποθετούμε τον πρόσθετο οπλισμό; Αν πάλι η σκυροδέτηση γίνεται "κοστούμι" τι κάνουμε, ομοιομορφίζουμε μεταξύ γειτονικών ορόφων;

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Για κτίρια με μικρά φορτία (ισογεια , διωροφα) δεν είναι υπερβολικό να βάζω μονο Φ18 ή  Φ20 , ενώ σε κάποια υποστηλώματα η επίλυση βγάζει Φ16?

----------


## Evan

Τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι, δηλ Θ. Τριαντ. στο μοντέλο σου  έχεις ασυνέχεια στο στατικό σύστημα; 2 κολώνες με αρμό ενδιάμεσα; 
Το ΝΕΧΤ νομίζω έχει την εντολή συρραφή για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη προσέγγιση

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

γωνιακο υποστηλωμα που λογω διαστασεων το χωρισα σε δυο , αλλα τα έχω ενωσει στην αναλυση

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς μόνο τοιχία χωρίζουμε σε τμήματα, όχι υποστυλώματα.
Τους στύλους δεν τους χωρίζουμε ούτε στην ανάλυση ούτε στη διαστασιολόγηση.
Αν το λογισμικό σου δεν μπορεί να κάνει αυτό τότε επικοινώνησε με τους δημιουργούς του που το υποστηρίζουν να σου πουν πώς πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτή την περίπτωση.
Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα (υποστηρίζει το λογισμικό σου), υπολογίζεις με το χέρι όλα τα Α, Ι της συνολικής διατομής και τα εισάγεις στο πρόγραμμα αγνοώντας αυτά που έχουν υπολογιστεί απ' αυτό.

Για τη διαστασιολόγηση μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάποιο εξειδικευμένο εργαλείο όπως το ΔΙΑ.ΣΚ. του ΤΟΛ ή το GaLa Reinforcement.

----------


## noutsaki

ο χάρης προφανώς δεν εννοεί χωρίζουμε γενικά κάθε τοιχίο στην μέση.μιλάμε για σύνθετες διατομές υποστ/των, όπως σκέλη πυρήνα (είτε ισομεγέθη είτε ανισομεγέθη), υποστ/τα γ που τα δυο τους σκέλη είναι τοιχεία ή υποστ/τα γ με σημαντική αμβλεία γωνία κτλ.τα παραπάνω, όπως και άλλα, καλό είναι να αντιμετωπίζονται με συρραφή.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς. Τοιχία Γ, Π, διπλό Π και λοιπές σύνθετες διατομές προσομοιώνονται με τις αντίστοιχες ορθογωνικές διατομές.

----------


## Evan

Σε ένα πυρήνα Π αν το στοιχείο είναι ένα τότε το ΚΒ του είναι εκτός της διατομής που σημαίνει ότι το κέντρο της διατομής είναι και το σημείο που ενώνονται τα δοκάρια το οποίο δημιουργεί μεγάλες εκκεντρότητες μιας και μέσα στα σκέλη του πυρήνα θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν άκαμπτα μέλη για να προσομοιωθεί η γεωμετρία και να υπάρχει σύνδεση των μελών.
Γι'αυτό σε τέτοιες σύνθετες διατομές πρέπει να προσομοιώνονται με ξεχωριστά σκέλη τα οποία όμως είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους (rigid-joints)  (όχι ο γνωστός) ώστε να συμπεριφέρονται ως μια διατομή αλλά οι εκκεντρότητες στις συνδέσεις τους με τα δοκάρια να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα

----------


## sundance

Νομίζω όμως πολλά λογισμικά στατικών, κάνουν αυτή τη θεώρηση!

----------


## Balance

> Για τη διαστασιολόγηση μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάποιο εξειδικευμένο εργαλείο όπως το ΔΙΑ.ΣΚ. του ΤΟΛ ή το GaLa Reinforcement.


Σαν νέος στο χώρο και για να αντιληφθώ κάποια πράγματα θέλω να σταθώ και να ρωτήσω πάνω σε αυτό που έγραψες συνάδελφε Χάρη. Το ΔΙΑ.ΣΚ. του ΤΟΛ για παράδειγμα θα το χρειαστούμε εφόσον κάνουμε αλλαγές στον οπλισμό της επίλυσης;Ο έλεγχος θα γίνει βάζοντας στο πρόγραμμα τα εντατικά μεγέθη που προκύπτουν από το στατικό πρόγραμμα π.χ. Fespa; Θα ήθελα λίγο να μου φωτίσεις αυτό το σημείο που είναι λεπτό και πιθανόν πραγματα να μου διαφευγουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το λογισμικό και να το δουλέχεις στην πλήρη έκδοσή του δοκιμαστικά για 30 μέρες νομίζω.
Το ίδιο και το GaLa το οποίο είναι δωρεάν για μη επαγγελματική χρήση.

Μ' αυτά τα προγράμματα και με δεδομένα εντατικά μεγέθη μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαστασιολόγηση σε διαξονική κάμψη με αξονική δύναμη. Στο ΔΙΑΣΚ που γνωρίζω καλύτερα μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο κατηγορίες σκυροδέματος, οπές, ο,τι είδος διατομής μπορείς να φανταστείς και με τον οπλισμό όσο και όπου ακριβώς τον θέλουμε και να μας υπολογίσει τα πάντα για την αντοχή του σε κάμψη.

----------


## Balance

Το σκεπτικό δηλαδή Χάρη είναι ότι συμπληρώνει τους ελέγχους που κάνει π.χ. το Fespa και αν κάποια υποστυλώματα υποφέρουν σε αυτούς τους ελέγχους καλό είναι να τα ξαναδιαστασιολογούμε και να προχωρούμε με τις νέες αυτες διατομές σε επίλυση ξανά με το στατικό πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Xάρης

Το Fespa κάνει διαστασιολόγηση σε διαξονική κάμψη πολλών τυποποιημένων ειδών διατομών και τυχουσών. Κάνει και έλεγχο με υπάρχοντα οπλισμό τυχούσας διατομής αν αγοράσεις και το σχετικό Module.
Τα προγράμματα αυτά είναι πολύ πιο εξειδικευμένα, αναλυτικά και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες.

Αν έχεις το stereostatika που απ' ό,τι λένε οι συνάδελφοι δεν κάνει έλεγχο διατομής Γ θα σου χρειαστεί.

----------

